
Wisdom of the crowd? Building better forecasts from suboptimal predictors - vo2maxer
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/01/200120113430.htm
======
vo2maxer
Original article:

Forecasting high-dimensional dynamics exploiting suboptimal embeddings

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-57255-4](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-57255-4)

